# lowenstein and company old harvest corn whiskey



## slim (Dec 6, 2013)

Hi all. Im a new member and was wondering if anyone can give me some history on the lowenstein and company old harvest corn whiskey bottle from Cincinnati ohio.
     Thanks


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 7, 2013)

Hey slim, I've seen them from 3 states. Is company spelled out or abbreviated? I haven't seen one spelled out.... yet. Do you have a picture to post?


----------

